# Arrestato Raffaele Marra, il braccio destro di Virginia Raggi



## juventino (16 Dicembre 2016)

Pesante tegola per il sindaco di Roma Virginia Raggi: in mattinata è stato arrestato, con l'accusa di corruzione, Raffaele Marra, capo del personale in Campidoglio. Considerato il vero e proprio braccio destro della Raggi (che ha sempre difeso Marra a spada tratta), la sua nomina era stata oggetto di ferocissime polemiche anche interne al Movimento 5 Stelle e che avevano portato l'attuale sindaco di Roma in contrasto col partito.


----------



## juventino (16 Dicembre 2016)

Comincio a pensare che il disastro di Roma non possa imputarlo conpletamente ai 5 Stelle: la loro principale colpa è stata aver consentito ad una fetecchia del genere di poter diventare sindaco. Spero che la lezione serva.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Dicembre 2016)

Tutto falso leggete bene sul blogghe!



juventino ha scritto:


> Comincio a pensare che il disastro di Roma non possa imputarlo conpletamente ai 5 Stelle: la loro principale colpa è stata aver consentito ad una fetecchia del genere di poter diventare sindaco. Spero che la lezione serva.



Lei aveva il requisito principale per vincere: la vagina


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Dicembre 2016)

Mi spiace molto. Speravo che a Roma riuscissero a fare bene.. ma dopo questi primi 6 mesi è oggettivo che stiano fallendo pesantemente. Credo che a breve la sindaca riceverà un avviso di garanzia.. e a quel lunto la situazione non sarà recuperabile.
Mi spiace molto..


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2016)

Che questo Marra fosse un poco di buono lo sapevano tutti e sicuramente pure la Raggi. Metterlo nel proprio staff è pura malafede. Non vorrei che la bella Virginia diventasse una sorta di De Luca che fa perdere voti al proprio partito.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2016)

Intanto sto aspettando gli ennesimi articoli di Gomez e Travaglio che perculano la Raggi.


----------



## ildemone85 (16 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Pesante tegola per il sindaco di Roma Virginia Raggi: in mattinata è stato arrestato, con l'accusa di corruzione, Raffaele Marra, capo del personale in Campidoglio. Considerato il vero e proprio braccio destro della Raggi (che ha sempre difeso Marra a spada tratta), la sua nomina era stata oggetto di ferocissime polemiche anche interne al Movimento 5 Stelle e che avevano portato l'attuale sindaco di Roma in contrasto col partito.



godo, come scrissi a giugno, tempo un anno e si sarebbe rivotato a roma, mi sa che facciamo pure prima, ora sotto con l'arresto della raggi e il movimento 5 stalle sparisce


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> godo, come scrissi a giugno, tempo un anno e si sarebbe rivotato a roma, mi sa che facciamo pure prima, ora sotto con l'arresto della raggi e il movimento 5 stalle sparisce


Se la Raggi cade salirà Meloni sicuro.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Dicembre 2016)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se la Raggi cade salirà Meloni sicuro.



Ah... che fortuna...


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2016)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ah... che fortuna...


E' un dato di fatto. Il PD di sicuro non lo rivoteranno, quindi chi ci rimane? A Roma si deve rifare un'intera classe politica ed il M5S, al momento, non ci stà riuscendo. E tutti contro Grillo ed il direttorio a settembre perchè non lasciavano stare in pace la Raggi per la nomina di Marra. Dunque chi aveva ragione? Se ti candidi al Movimento devi sottostare a delle regole, che poi trovare un politico onesto al 100% a Roma è difficile è un altro discorso, ma nominare Marra addirittura come braccio destro significa proprio volersi del male.


----------



## ildemone85 (16 Dicembre 2016)

sempre detto, meglio i furbi capaci che gli onesti scarsi


----------



## smallball (16 Dicembre 2016)

Roma e' una citta' ingovernabile,e questa ne e' un'ulteriore dimostrazione


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2016)

[MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] non riportare copia incolla


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2016)

Sta Raggi è IMBARAZZANTE.


----------



## ildemone85 (16 Dicembre 2016)

ora serve qualche siluro su torino per eliminare pure la giunta appendino e l'italia è salva dal comunismo a 5 stelle


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Dicembre 2016)

Nel frattempo Giuseppe Sala si autosospende da sindaco di Milano in quanto indagato per eventuali vicende di Expo...

Vicenda Roma imbarazzante per M5S, ma rispetto agli altri per ora di credito ne hanno a dismisura, questo è certo...


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo Giuseppe Sala si autosospende da sindaco di Milano in quanto indagato per eventuali vicende di Expo...
> 
> Vicenda Roma imbarazzante per M5S, ma rispetto agli altri per ora *di credito ne hanno a dismisura*, questo è certo...


In ogni caso se questo credito lo perdono, sanno già chi ringraziare


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2016)

A Roma è in atto una e vera e propria battaglia per smontare il M5S...Purtroppo anche se armati di buona volontà l'ingenuità a certi livelli si paga cara...e contro gli squali soprattutto


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A Roma è in atto una e vera e propria battaglia per smontare il M5S...Purtroppo anche se armati di buona volontà l'ingenuità a certi livelli si paga cara...e contro gli squali soprattutto


Beh dai, concordo che molti giornali diano più spazio all'amministrazione Raggi e ai suoi errori, però diamine uno come Marra devi farlo fuori e basta. Qui la Raggi ha molte responsabilità.


----------



## ildemone85 (16 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A Roma è in atto una e vera e propria battaglia per smontare il M5S...Purtroppo anche se armati di buona volontà l'ingenuità a certi livelli si paga cara...e contro gli squali soprattutto



ma quale battaglia, stanno facendo tutto da soli, 6 mesi di zero assoluto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A Roma è in atto una e vera e propria battaglia per smontare il M5S...Purtroppo anche se armati di buona volontà l'ingenuità a certi livelli si paga cara...e contro gli squali soprattutto



Però qui il M5S si contraddice non poco, va addirittura contro il suo status,
in un paese di 60 milioni di abitanti basta far passare che a governare debbano essere sempre quei 4 riciclati, ladri ma furbi secondo alcuni... 

Questo Marra e altri sono riciclati della giunta Alemanno... e il principio che per la cosa pubblica massimo un mandato?


----------



## Morghot (16 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta Raggi è IMBARAZZANTE.



Esatto, cioè è stato un azzardo incredibile da parte dei 5stelle mettere lei come candidata, a roma poi, e i risultati si vedono, troppo caos sulle nomine e tutte quel che ne è conseguito.
Comunque penso che "gestire" roma sia un casino incredibile per tutti e continuo a pensare che in 5-6 mesi puoi fare poco specialmente se sei così nuovo e fresco, però è davvero imbarazzante cioè è una figura a caso messa lì senza nessuna capacità o competenza per poter esser sindaco.

Comunque duro colpo sì, cioè che fosse uno sporco da quanto ho capito si sapeva già da parecchio per cui non capisco come mai lo abbiano scelto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Dicembre 2016)

A sto giro non c'è giustificazione proprio, quanto fatto di buono dal m5s rischia di essere rovinato da sta pagliaccia. La sua scelta come candidata è il risultato del politicamente corretto, avessero votato de vito invece di sta qui, ma figurati è uomo, questa è donna e pure di bell'aspetto!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (16 Dicembre 2016)

E falsificano le firme
E si fanno corrompere
Azz e meno male che loro erano il nuovo che avanza...


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Però qui il M5S si contraddice non poco, va addirittura contro il suo status,
> in un paese di 60 milioni di abitanti basta far passare che a governare debbano essere sempre quei 4 riciclati, ladri ma furbi secondo alcuni...
> 
> Questo Marra e altri sono riciclati della giunta Alemanno... e il principio che per la cosa pubblica massimo un mandato?



Hai ragione, però faccio anche il ragionamento inverso: in un paese dove da 30-40 anni politica e mafia sono una roba sola è possibile trovare qualcuno di competente di res publica e allo stesso tempo slegato dal malaffare?
Anche perché forse qualcuno c'è ma non dimentichiamoci che non tutti ambiscono a fare politica attiva


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ma quale battaglia, stanno facendo tutto da soli, 6 mesi di zero assoluto



Mi sono spiegato male, non sto dicendo che non hanno responsabilità


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, però faccio anche il ragionamento inverso: in un paese dove da 30-40 anni politica e mafia sono una roba sola è possibile trovare qualcuno di competente di res publica e allo stesso tempo slegato dal malaffare?
> Anche perché forse qualcuno c'è ma non dimentichiamoci che non tutti ambiscono a fare politica attiva



Infatti, per quello dico che per ora il credito verso il M5S è infinito,
ma questo non significa non sottolineare gli errori, sopratutto quando grossolani e imbarazzanti...

mica sono uno degli italioti


----------



## Aragorn (16 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Pesante tegola per il sindaco di Roma Virginia Raggi: in mattinata è stato arrestato, con l'accusa di corruzione, Raffaele Marra, capo del personale in Campidoglio. Considerato il vero e proprio braccio destro della Raggi (che ha sempre difeso Marra a spada tratta), la sua nomina era stata oggetto di ferocissime polemiche anche interne al Movimento 5 Stelle e che avevano portato l'attuale sindaco di Roma in contrasto col partito.



Sempre pensato che a prescindere dall'esito del referendum Renzi avrebbe avuto la strada spianata per la guida del Paese. Tra Salvini che mi dà l'idea di non avere alcuna intenzione di andare al governo perché ha capito che in Italia stare all'opposizione è il massimo della vita (così come la cosiddetta minoranza Dem) e il M5s che ogni giorno che passa si dimostra sempre più disorganizzato e ambiguo (problema non da poco quando il tuo elettorato, al contrario di quelli di altri partiti, è tenuto principalmente insieme dalla smania di valori quali l'onestà, la coerenza, la meritocrazia ecc) non si profila alcuna alternativa valida. E il rischio è che ne consegua un forte aumento dell'astensionismo, e a beneficiarne sarà, per l'appunto, il PD (renziano).


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque siete fantastici, non commentate mai nulla se si parla di cose positive ma solo post contro il M5S .


----------



## davoreb (16 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> *Infatti, per quello dico che per ora il credito verso il M5S è infinito*,



non capisco perchè di questo credito infinito.

io seguendo la politica poco ma comunque cercando di essere un minimo informato lo slogan più forte e che è stato ribadito anche sul forum che ho sentito dai 5 stelle è che tutti i politici rubano e che grazie al fatto che loro invece sono onesti possono cambiare l'italia.

Non grazie all'intelligenza superiore, o a programmi innovativi ma visto che tutti i politici sono disonesti e marci ed invece i 5 stelle sono persone oneste.

Con uno Slogan del genere magari puoi sbagliare su altre cose ma non mi puoi cadere sul punto dell'onestà altrimenti mi cade tutto il concetto.

Scrivo questo come persona che alle prossime elezioni sono propenso a votare i 5 stelle per la prima volta.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (16 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> E falsificano le firme
> *E si fanno corrompere*
> Azz e meno male che loro erano il nuovo che avanza...


Veramente la vicenda per la quale è stato arrestato Marra risale al 2013...quindi non direi che la Raggi ed il M5S sono corrotti...più che altro è la Raggi ad essere impreparata a fare il sindaco di Roma...non sa cosa fare e per questo lascia al loro posto persone che andrebbero allontanate il prima possibile...


----------



## martinmilan (16 Dicembre 2016)

Dal poco che so( e per quel che me ne frega) molti erano contrari a questo Marra per tali motivi ma la Raggi è voluta andare contro tutti....spiegasse almeno il perchè delle sue scelte..


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (16 Dicembre 2016)

Virginia Raggi: "Chiediamo scusa per Marra. Ci siamo fidati ed abbiamo sbagliato, ma andiamo avanti"

Guardate invece cosa dichiarava un mese fa ...

INDECENTE!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2016)

Ma qualcuno sa ESATTAMENTE Marra che posizione aveva nel comune di Roma ?

Qualcuno di voi sa ESATTAMENTE che Marra era un dipendete comunale e non un membro del consiglio della Raggi ? 

Qualcuno di voi al posto che criticare a prescindere si è informato correttamente ? 

Detto questo la Raggi si è fidata e ha sbagliato a non silurare subito un ex dipendente scelto da Alemanno ma da qui a dar la colpa alla Raggi di una cosa successa nel 2012 ne corre di strada .


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno sa ESATTAMENTE Marra che posizione aveva nel comune di Roma ?
> 
> Qualcuno di voi sa ESATTAMENTE che Marra era un dipendete comunale e non un membro del consiglio della Raggi ?
> 
> ...


Ciò non toglie che la Raggi avrebbe dovuto farlo fuori dal primo giorno d'insediamento invece lo ha difeso a spada tratta. Io di certo non mi auguro che la Raggi finisca subito il mandato però che questo fatto gli serva da lezione.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Dicembre 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> non capisco perchè di questo credito infinito.
> 
> io seguendo la politica poco ma comunque cercando di essere un minimo informato lo slogan più forte e che è stato ribadito anche sul forum che ho sentito dai 5 stelle è che tutti i politici rubano e che grazie al fatto che loro invece sono onesti possono cambiare l'italia.
> 
> ...



Se leggi i miei post successivi ho anche risposto che non bisogna fare i soliti italioti negando le evidenze degli errori dei cinquestelle.

Il credito al momento è infinito perchè al loro posto governerebbe comunque un esponente di centrodestra o controsinistra che hanno già dimostrato in tutte le salse e per lunghi periodi la loro incapacità, oltre alla ben nota disonestà.

Ma visto che appunto i due poli tradizionali sono arrivati a questi infimi livelli per colpa degli italiani, soprattutto dei propri elettori disposti a perdonargli tutto per questioni di tifo, spero che non si faccia lo stesso errore con il M5S, insomma tutte le volte che sbagliano, e lo faranno, bisogna stargli sul collo


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Infatti, per quello dico che per ora il credito verso il M5S è infinito,
> ma questo non significa non sottolineare gli errori, sopratutto quando grossolani e imbarazzanti...
> 
> mica sono uno degli italioti



Io comunque sono abbastanza rassegnato che l'italia si un paese finito, francamente non esiste un solo macro problema che non sia in fase avanzata, per me è una strada spianata verso l'annientamento del paese..
Ho dato 20 anni, credo sia un tempo congruo perché vadano a deflagrare tutte le mine che sono già disseminate di fronte a noi..
Io avrò su per giù 50-55 anni..mi è andata meno peggio che ad altri, immagino quelli che stanno mettendo oggi al mondo figli che situazione gli consegneranno..prego simbolicamente per loro


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2016)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ciò non toglie che la Raggi avrebbe dovuto farlo fuori dal primo giorno d'insediamento invece lo ha difeso a spada tratta. Io di certo non mi auguro che la Raggi finisca subito il mandato però che questo fatto gli serva da lezione.



Con me sfondi una porta aperta , la Raggi ha appena parlato e si è scusata perchè ha detto " mi sono fidata della persona sbagliata " . 

Capita , avanti cosi l'onestà paga sempre .


----------



## Jaqen (16 Dicembre 2016)

Non sono d'accordo con chi sminuisce i fatti, qui la Raggi ha fatto una cappella clamorosa e se lo avesse fatto qualcun altro sarebbe scesa in piazza per chiedere le dimissioni immediate. Marra non è una figura marginale, per niente. Tutte le decisioni passavano da lui, parlare di altro è sminuire il tremendo errore che ha fatto. I romani chiedevano il cambiamento e lei ha difeso a spada tratta un corrotto della "vecchia" classe politica.

Che poi gli altri abbiano combinato di peggio è chiaro come la luce del sole ma questo non nasconde l'inadeguatezza (e attenzione Lollo leggi bene) della RAGGI, diverso dai 5 stelle. Non so che fonti vi dicano che a Roma si sta bene, ma tutti i miei amici romani mi dicono che LEI non si può già più vedere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo con chi sminuisce i fatti, qui la Raggi ha fatto una cappella clamorosa e se lo avesse fatto qualcun altro sarebbe scesa in piazza per chiedere le dimissioni immediate. Marra non è una figura marginale, per niente. Tutte le decisioni passavano da lui, parlare di altro è sminuire il tremendo errore che ha fatto. I romani chiedevano il cambiamento e lei ha difeso a spada tratta un corrotto della "vecchia" classe politica.
> 
> Che poi gli altri abbiano combinato di peggio è chiaro come la luce del sole ma questo non nasconde l'inadeguatezza (e attenzione Lollo leggi bene) della RAGGI, diverso dai 5 stelle. Non so che fonti vi dicano che a Roma si sta bene, ma tutti i miei amici romani mi dicono che LEI non si può già più vedere.



Io vado a Roma per lavoro un giorno si e uno no , lavoro al 70% con Romani che me ne parlano solo bene e loro non sanno assolutamente il mio orientamento politico .

Per il resto , la Raggi ha commesso il solo errore di non aver silurato uno dei 20mila dipendenti del comune di Roma .
Errore si grossolano ma adesso non facciamocene un dramma visto che oggi un altro SINDACO si è autosospeso .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2016)

Basta con le partigianerie o le giustificazioni. La Raggi sta ampiamente deludendo.
Una volta che entri nel circolo politico ne vieni corrotto, non c'è nessuno che si salva.

Sono tutti uguali e fanno tutti schifo, dal primo all'ultimo.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io vado a Roma per lavoro un giorno si e uno no , lavoro al 70% con Romani che me ne parlano solo bene e loro non sanno assolutamente il mio orientamento politico .
> 
> Per il resto , la Raggi ha commesso il solo errore di non aver silurato uno dei 20mila dipendenti del comune di Roma .
> Errore si grossolano ma adesso non facciamocene un dramma visto che oggi un altro SINDACO si è autosospeso .


E' che risalta di più se ti dichiari pulito e paladino della giustizia. Io non ce l'ho su con i 5stelle è la Raggi non si è rivelata la scelta azzeccata.
Ah, se ne parla un po' meno qui su MilanWorld, ma nei quotidiani si parla tantissimo anche di Sala..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno sa ESATTAMENTE Marra che posizione aveva nel comune di Roma ?
> 
> Qualcuno di voi sa ESATTAMENTE che Marra era un dipendete comunale e non un membro del consiglio della Raggi ?
> 
> ...



Mi dispiace, ma a sto giro non ci sono scuse che tengano. Sono stra incavolato proprio per questo, non ci sono scuse e tutto ciò rischia di far perdere tanta credibilità al m5s e rovinare tutto. Non si tratta di essersi fidata o meno.


Le critiche su Marra Muraro ecc... erano arrivate subito post elezione dal m5s stesso. All'inizio pensavo alla classica campagna mediatica contro, ma alla luce dei fatti attuali è chiaro che non erano voci infondate, anzi tutt'altro. C'erano un sacco di voci di malumori su certe scelte, per non parlare dei presunti intrallazzi della Raggi contro De vito per la candidatura. Davvero una roba brutta. Viste col senno di poi certe cose fanno ancora più arrabbiare. Come si può rovinare tutto così? Come? Non ci fossero state avvisaglie sarei d'accordo con te.

Il m5s dovrà difendere volente o nolente la Raggi per le conseguenze enormi in termini di immagine che coinvolgono tutti purtroppo, sperando che alla fine si riesca a uscire da sti casini e a fare qualcosa di buono. Le responsabilità di sta qua sono gravi, sia per la città che per il m5s stesso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Dal poco che so( e per quel che me ne frega) molti erano contrari a questo Marra per tali motivi ma la Raggi è voluta andare contro tutti....spiegasse almeno il perchè delle sue scelte..



E' proprio questo che mi fa girare i maroni, pure contro la Muraro si erano espressi tanti in maniera negativa del m5s. Ricordo anche dichiarazioni pesanti come "il virus marra ha infettato il m5s" ecc.. Solo che sta qui ora tiene tutti per le palle perché la sua immagine è legata a doppio filo col m5s. Fosse stata un sindaco di una piccola città avrebbero potuto sfancularla senza tanti pensieri. Si rischia di vanificare tutto quel che c'è di buono con ste cose. Sono davvero arrabbiato.

C'è bisogno di una selezione ferrea per i candidati in punti cruciali come questo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Basta con le partigianerie o le giustificazioni. La Raggi sta ampiamente deludendo.
> Una volta che entri nel circolo politico ne vieni corrotto, non c'è nessuno che si salva.
> 
> Sono tutti uguali e fanno tutti schifo, dal primo all'ultimo.



Se vabbè ciao core...  manco l'avessero beccata a rubare 10 milioni di euro o a organizzare un associazione mafiosa ... a no aspetta quelli sono della lega e del PD 

Se vogliamo scherzare ok , ma dare dei ladri a chi non ha commesso niente no .. non ci sto .


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E' che risalta di più se ti dichiari pulito e paladino della giustizia. Io non ce l'ho su con i 5stelle è la Raggi non si è rivelata la scelta azzeccata.
> Ah, se ne parla un po' meno qui su MilanWorld, ma nei quotidiani si parla tantissimo anche di Sala..



http://www.milanworld.net/indagato-giuseppe-sala-sindaco-di-milano-vt42910.html


----------



## Jaqen (16 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/indagato-giuseppe-sala-sindaco-di-milano-vt42910.html


Lo so, ho anche commentato, solo che ci sono meno commenti rispetto a questo topic


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Dicembre 2016)

Ci sono meno commenti perchè i 5stelle si dichiarano da sempre puri, diversi, migliori. Queste vicende dimostrano ai cittadini l'esatto contrario.. e quando ad avere le mani sporche è chi si erge a difensore dei valori la cosa fa più scalpore e "rabbia".

Non dico questo da detrattore dei 5stelle sia chiaro.. io spero in una svolta positiva per il paese, possa essere 5stelle o di qualunque altro colpre politico.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2016)

Ormai ha contro un pò tutto il Movimento a partire da Grillo, per non parlare della Lombardi che non la può più vedere da tempo nemmeno in cartolina (e che pare abbia querelato Marra nel mese di ottobre), così come Fico. Ben le sta.


----------



## martinmilan (17 Dicembre 2016)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ormai ha contro un pò tutto il Movimento a partire da Grillo, per non parlare della Lombardi che non la può più vedere da tempo nemmeno in cartolina (e che pare abbia querelato Marra nel mese di ottobre), così come Fico. Ben le sta.



Ha deluso tutti gli elettori 5 stelle...l'avrà fatto ingenuamente ma fa innervosire la cosa perchè tutto il movimento gli aveva chiesto di lasciare a casa sto Marra ma lei ha fatto di testa sua...una bambinetta..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Dicembre 2016)

Io avevo fatto un post iperbolico e provocatorio sulla corruzione di tutti i politici, ma non era un attacco alla persona in sè Raggi, io pensavo più a Marra lasciato lì a fare porcherie, e al sistema che prima o poi corrompe tutti in modo inevitabile. Subito però sono partite certe difese ad oltranza.

Ora dopo soli pochi giorni il suo stesso partito vuole che la Raggi si faccia da parte in qualche modo. Significa che è indifendibile, si è dimostrata un'incapace. Punto.

E attenzione, secondo me dopo lo scatafascio di Marino era sacrosanto votarla e darle un'opportunità. Se fossi stato cittadino romano molto probabilmente l'avrei votata anch'io.
Ma non ne ha azzeccata una, semplicemente non è adeguata.

Poi si può fare un discorso su perchè due sindaci 5S, Pizzarotti e Raggi, dopo un po' vengano mollati o ridimensionati dal partito stesso. Su questo argomento sicuramente non ci entro io, però può essere materia di discussione.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io avevo fatto un post iperbolico e provocatorio sulla corruzione di tutti i politici, ma non era un attacco alla persona in sè Raggi, io pensavo più a Marra lasciato lì a fare porcherie, e al sistema che prima o poi corrompe tutti in modo inevitabile. Subito però sono partite certe difese ad oltranza.
> 
> Ora dopo soli pochi giorni il suo stesso partito vuole che la Raggi si faccia da parte in qualche modo. Significa che è indifendibile, si è dimostrata un'incapace. Punto.
> 
> ...


Il discorso Pizzarotti è totalmente diverso. Diciamo che è SOLO andato contro le regole del Movimento, ma a fin di bene. La Raggi, invece, è andata contro il Movimento perchè ha reputato più affidabile Marra di Grillo e non ha avuto il coraggio di fare una pulizia vera e propria all'interno del comune (cosa che la Appendino ha fatto dal primo giorno del suo insediamento) e Marra doveva essere il primo della lista. Due sindaci totalmente diversi per capacità ed esperienza.


----------



## juventino (17 Dicembre 2016)

Il peggior sindaco della storia di Roma, se la batte con Aledanno.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il peggior sindaco della storia di Roma, se la batte con Aledanno.


Diciamo che per aspettative lo è. Ma tra Alemanno, Marino e la Raggi è una bella sfida.


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno sa ESATTAMENTE Marra che posizione aveva nel comune di Roma ?
> 
> Qualcuno di voi sa ESATTAMENTE che Marra era un dipendete comunale e non un membro del consiglio della Raggi ?
> 
> ...





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se vabbè ciao core...  manco l'avessero beccata a rubare 10 milioni di euro o a organizzare un associazione mafiosa ... a no aspetta quelli sono della lega e del PD
> 
> Se vogliamo scherzare ok , ma dare dei ladri a chi non ha commesso niente no .. non ci sto .



Quello che hai scritto è giusto, ma dimentichi che quelli che hanno detto assurdità nei post precedenti sono sostenitori dei partiti dei delinquenti. Per attaccare, questa notizia basta e avanza.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il peggior sindaco della storia di Roma, se la batte con Aledanno.



Ste iperboli sono un'esagerazione assurda e lo sai anche te.

Fondamentalmente se la Raggi non facesse assolutamente nulla da qui a fine mandato avrebbe fatto meglio lo stesso. Basta solo quel no alle olimpiadi per superare e anche di tanto certe giunte


----------



## Morghot (18 Dicembre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Quello che hai scritto è giusto, ma dimentichi che quelli che hanno detto assurdità nei post precedenti sono sostenitori dei partiti dei delinquenti. Per attaccare, questa notizia basta e avanza.


Ma non basta il fatto che sia grillo che gran parte del movimento 5stelle l'abbiano di fatto scaricata? Perchè si deve a tutti i costi passare per vittime o puntare il dito verso gli "altri"?

Poi vabbè meglio lasciar perdere perchè dire che marra era un semplice dipendente non facente parte del consiglio della raggi può essere pure vero guardando le carte ma era di fatto uno dei pilastri che la raggi ha sostenuto e difeso strenuamente pur di avere al suo fianco. 

Guarda un po' adesso son fuori pure il vicesindato e romeo gli altri suoi uomini di punta, di fatto grillo gli ha fatto capire che adesso il giochino è nelle sue mani e non deve più toccarlo senza istruzioni altrimenti fa solo danni.
Ma niente marra era un dipendente che aveva poco o niente a che fare con la raggi che non ha colpe, d'accordo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Dicembre 2016)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma non basta il fatto che sia grillo che gran parte del movimento 5stelle l'abbiano di fatto scaricata? Perchè si deve a tutti i costi passare per vittime o puntare il dito verso gli "altri"?
> 
> Poi vabbè meglio lasciar perdere perchè dire che marra era un semplice dipendente non facente parte del consiglio della raggi può essere pure vero guardando le carte ma era di fatto uno dei pilastri che la raggi ha sostenuto e difeso strenuamente pur di avere al suo fianco.
> 
> ...


Il discorso che vorrei fare è più ampio del "se il collabolatore della raggi è arrestato o meno". Qui il fatto che, iddio sa perchè, in questa esistenza sul pianeta terra alcuni hanno scelto di auto-condannarsi a difendere un gruppetto di delinquenti, che sia il pd, berluscone etc. Come ho già detto, se uno viene pagato (anche cash sottobanco), allora per la sopravvivenza posso capire, ma se è "per principio" allora mi trovo in difficoltà a capire


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Quello che hai scritto è giusto, ma dimentichi che quelli che hanno detto assurdità nei post precedenti sono *sostenitori dei partiti dei delinquenti*. Per attaccare, questa notizia basta e avanza.



Visto che hai quotato un post di un utente che era rivolto a me, mi sento necessariamente chiamato in causa e devo replicare.
Non appartengo a questa categoria, grazie al cielo mi sento libero, non appartengo a nessuna bandiera e ho sempre bersagliato di critiche anche PD e Berlusconi vari. Ma non devo nemmeno giustificarlo, parlano i miei post. Il solo pensare che qualcuno mi accosti a questa gente mi fa venire i brividi. Casomai, io la lista dei delinquenti la allargo ancora di più, e non la restringo.

Questo fatto che i 5S non siano criticabili e abbiano un credito infinito, semplicemente lo trovo stucchevole e ogni tanto lo faccio presente.
A volte rimango basito a leggere certi interventi a sostegno (non solo qui eh, parlo in generale..), l'osservatore esterno ha quasi l'impressione di una setta o di discepoli religiosi.



Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma non basta il fatto che sia grillo che gran parte del movimento 5stelle l'abbiano di fatto scaricata? Perchè si deve a tutti i costi passare per vittime o puntare il dito verso gli "altri"?
> 
> Poi vabbè meglio lasciar perdere perchè dire che marra era un semplice dipendente non facente parte del consiglio della raggi può essere pure vero guardando le carte ma era di fatto uno dei pilastri che la raggi ha sostenuto e difeso strenuamente pur di avere al suo fianco.
> 
> ...



Ora ti diranno che Grillo ha dato pieno sostegno alla Raggi via blog, che i dissidi sono tutta una montatura giornalistica cospirazionistica, e che le dimissioni forzate del vice sindaco e altri uomini non vogliono dire nulla.
Se critichi, per forza i media ti hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello. E mentre scrivi, per forza hai appena letto l'Unità o Libero.
Aspetta che nascondo la bandiera del PD o di Forza Italia, potrebbero vederla dal monitor.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Dicembre 2016)

"Quando il saggio indica la luna, lo stolto guarda il dito": stavolta il dito era un po' sporco di pupù


----------



## juventino (18 Dicembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ste iperboli sono un'esagerazione assurda e lo sai anche te.
> 
> Fondamentalmente se la Raggi non facesse assolutamente nulla da qui a fine mandato avrebbe fatto meglio lo stesso. Basta solo quel no alle olimpiadi per superare e anche di tanto certe giunte



Il problema è che purtroppo di cose ne ha fatte.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Dicembre 2016)

Grillo le ha concesso anche di fare quello che voleva (a discapito di chi dice che comandasse lui e non lei), ma ha sbagliato tutto. Ora da quello che ho capito è diventata il pupazzo di Beppe. Se l'è andata a cercare. Speriamo bene per i romani.


----------



## Igniorante (18 Dicembre 2016)

hanno pubblicato la telefonata tra Grillo e la Raggi...non ho capito, essendo mezzo addormentato perchè era notte fonda, se era una ricostruzione certa o farlocca, ma comunque se le parole son quelle, Grillo ha fatto benissimo, chapeau...


----------



## Morghot (18 Dicembre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Il discorso che vorrei fare è più ampio del "se il collabolatore della raggi è arrestato o meno". Qui il fatto che, iddio sa perchè, in questa esistenza sul pianeta terra alcuni hanno scelto di auto-condannarsi a difendere un gruppetto di delinquenti, che sia il pd, berluscone etc. Come ho già detto, se uno viene pagato (anche cash sottobanco), allora per la sopravvivenza posso capire, ma se è "per principio" allora mi trovo in difficoltà a capire


Ma in questo senso hai anche ragione per me io infatti non difendo niente e nessuno ormai, anzi sto diventando un malmostoso criticone di tutto (ma come si può non esserlo vedendo la situazione politica odierna?); la mia risposta era più che altro per sottolineare che mi sembra ridicolo sminuire o non ammettere la gravità di questi fatti, riconosciuti da tutti grillo in primis che almeno in sta occasione per me ha fatto bene nonostante in genere non sopporti ne lui ne le sue scelte.

@Toby:  fa ridere perchè è vero, la tipica reazione dei nuovi illuminati, solo loro sanno e si informano da fonti sicure, corrette e bipartisan, noi siamo povere scimmie ammaestrate dai media dei poteri forti, dobbiamo farcene una ragione . Post ironico a stampo generale che non ce l'ha con nessuno qui dentro dove per fortuna non siamo arrivati a quei livelli da social.


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Dicembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Visto che hai quotato un post di un utente che era rivolto a me, mi sento necessariamente chiamato in causa e devo replicare.
> Non appartengo a questa categoria, grazie al cielo mi sento libero, *non appartengo a nessuna bandiera* e ho sempre bersagliato di critiche anche PD e Berlusconi vari. Ma non devo nemmeno giustificarlo, parlano i miei post. Il solo pensare che qualcuno mi accosti a questa gente mi fa venire i brividi. Casomai, io la lista dei delinquenti la allargo ancora di più, e non la restringo.
> 
> *Questo fatto che i 5S non siano criticabili e abbiano un credito infinito, semplicemente lo trovo stucchevole e ogni tanto lo faccio presente.*
> ...





Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma in questo senso hai anche ragione per me *io infatti non difendo niente e nessuno* ormai, anzi sto diventando un malmostoso criticone di tutto (ma come si può non esserlo vedendo la situazione politica odierna?); la mia risposta era più che altro per sottolineare che mi sembra ridicolo sminuire o non ammettere la gravità di questi fatti, riconosciuti da tutti grillo in primis che almeno in sta occasione per me ha fatto bene nonostante in genere non sopporti ne lui ne le sue scelte.
> 
> @Toby:  fa ridere perchè è vero, la tipica reazione dei nuovi illuminati, solo loro sanno e si informano da fonti sicure, corrette e bipartisan, noi siamo povere scimmie ammaestrate dai media dei poteri forti, dobbiamo farcene una ragione . Post ironico a stampo generale che non ce l'ha con nessuno qui dentro dove per fortuna non siamo arrivati a quei livelli da social.


Allora evidentemente il post non è rivolto "a quelli come voi", più liberi e razionali. Io parlo per gli appartenenti a pieno regime di pd e altro, che non aspettano altro che queste notizie. Non sono dispiaciuti del fatto che anche questa nuova forza politica, nonostante tutta la buona volontà, stia commettendo comunque degli sbagli. Anzi godono! Manco fosse un gioco da tavolo

Non voglio giustificare gli errori dei 5 Stelle. Mi pare nessuno stia nascondendo niente, per primi loro. Il danno è stato fatto, non so come ma dovevano vedere prima il problema e intervenire. Comunque trovo un aspetto positivo nella faccenda: una notizia del genere accostata al M5S fa ancora notizia, scalpore. Quando arrestano uno dei partiti classici quasi manco se ne parla, è la normalità.
Personalmente non mi considero un sostenitore cieco del M5S (o un adepto XD). Se finiranno malamente, come gli altri partiti "malati" , semplicemente li considererò tali. 
Comunque capisco chi ha scelto una fede più radicale: se non ce la faranno i 5 stelle a fare qualcosa di buono, nessuno potrà ad oggi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Dicembre 2016)

la colpa non è della Raggi. La Raggi è una persona normale ed è quello che è e ha tentato di candidarsi ed è riuscita ad ottenere la candidatura alla carica di Sindaco grazie al non statuto del M5S e a ridicole regole aziendalistiche.
Il problema è il M5S, che muovendo dall'idiota e falso slogan dell'uno vale uno, non si è posto come PRIMARIO OBIETTIVO quello di formare e selezionare la nuova classe dirigente italiana.
E' l'abominevole principio dell'uno vale uno - immorale, falso, ipocrita e promotore di incapaci di arrivisti e di corrotti - l'origine dei mali del M5S.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> la colpa non è della Raggi. La Raggi è una persona normale ed è quello che è e ha tentato di candidarsi ed è riuscita ad ottenere la candidatura alla carica di Sindaco grazie al non statuto del M5S e a ridicole regole aziendalistiche.
> Il problema è il M5S, che muovendo dall'idiota e falso slogan dell'uno vale uno, non si è posto come PRIMARIO OBIETTIVO quello di formare e selezionare la nuova classe dirigente italiana.
> E' l'abominevole principio dell'uno vale uno - immorale, falso, ipocrita e promotore di incapaci di arrivisti e di corrotti - l'origine dei mali del M5S.


Ma alla fine l'obiettivo degli slogan è prendere consensi e il M5S ci è riuscito. In un partito io personalmente guardo il programma e se lo condivido guardo se gli uomini sono capaci di applicarlo. Tu per quale partito simpatizzi? E cosa proporresti per formare una nuova classe politica?


----------

